# Rallies on here



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All

I would like to know if members still look here for rallies that the group are attending, most of the contact is on the friends of motorhomefacts rally page on fb 
i look forward to see who replies 
i would love to get the group back to how it was before the change of web site ownership.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

I certainly do, don't like FB anyway.

Al.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just clicked the Rally banner out of curiosity and got this message.


You are trying to access a members only part of Motorhomefacts.
To use this section you need to be a registered user
Registering is quick, easy, FREE and only takes a minute of your time

Being a member allows you to use more of our website and to take part in discussions in our forum section.
To register simply click the button below.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Goerge

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/24-rallies/

I would like to see things on here again. The rally forum section should be easiest place to post. I don;t thnk the link in the top right has worked for years. As usual VS don't bother.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Speaking as another non-FB user, I would like to see info on rallies here.


I get really vexed when clicking on a link it turns out to be a link on a FB page, if you're selling stuff you've just lost a sale.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for the replies lets see if VS can give me a clue where i can list rallies similar to the old site


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there a reason why a simple thread wouldn't work for this.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That's what I was wondering Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't you go agreeing with me I can't cope with peeps who do that.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You can't cope with peeps!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This is undeniable.


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

The group 'Friends Who Like Motorhomefacts Rally Group' on Facebook has 179 members and requires you to become a member (which seems odd if they are already a member here?!!). Without the original post from scottie it wouldn't have occurred to me to try and find a separate rally board. I know lots of motorhomers with the same make of vans now group together on Facebook, so maybe that is where the rally info is exchanged.


----------

